# Early October Report



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

We've been wading a little over in Gulf Shores area. Water has been ok, most fish in about 2 feet of water near structure. Most fish caught on incoming/high tide. Biggest so far is 26", weighed 9 lbs even.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy Crap thats a monster thanks for the post Ive been wondering if the big ones were a thing of the past, so now ive got my hopes back up. :thumbup:


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

stud


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's what I call a doormat. Congrats,


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

beautiful...anything over 25" doormat for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nice Doormat for sure


----------



## fishhook240 (Apr 12, 2008)

*That's a heart attack fish If I get to see one that size I would most likely freak out and miss it or have a heart attack. Hadn't seen one that size in a few years. *
* "Nice fish"*


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

That thing is more like a door stop!! Geez what a fish!!:notworthy:


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow. Nice doormat.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice mess of fish. Nice to see some big ones like that in the area.


----------

